# SMF Push Pin Map



## pigcicles (Mar 30, 2007)

bbqpitstop had an idea of having a map with push pins on it to show the location of SMF members. I looked at the map and placed a push pin on my general location. I think it is a neat idea and will be fun to see where everyone is at on the map. This is new to me, so I hope everything works out as far as saving the location....

http://www.frappr.com/?a=constellati...id=68720050543

Keep Smokin

Edit: replaced original bad link - this link works!


----------



## bbqpitstop (Mar 30, 2007)

awesome PC.....thanks for posting it....I can't wait to see how covered in pushpins we can get it......


----------



## bigal (Mar 30, 2007)

Alright, I can add a push pin(red), how do you save it so it's blue and in SMF?

I'm an idiot


----------



## porky (Mar 30, 2007)

I like these kind of things. Wow, 2 NY'ers. I knew we were the BBQ Capital of the World!!!!!!!!

Les


----------



## pigcicles (Mar 30, 2007)

click on "add to collection" add a push pin then click on "save" in the box that has popped up... that should get you close

you can right click on the map and click on add push pin also


----------



## teacup13 (Mar 30, 2007)

sound like a great idea

i cant seem to add a pin to the map...

i will keep trying


----------



## pigcicles (Mar 30, 2007)

This is new to me too, we'll keep working until we get it figured out. You may need to sign in to msn live to be able to edit the map... ???


----------



## tonto1117 (Mar 30, 2007)

I give up....I must be having a computarded day.


----------



## pigcicles (Mar 30, 2007)

Here is what I did...

1. I followed the link I was given
2. I signed in to the live search (msn sign in)
3. I added a push pin
4. I saved the push pin
5. I clicked on "share"
6. I clicked on "view permalink"
7. I copied that link and pasted it to the post

See how that works


----------



## teacup13 (Mar 30, 2007)

i have signed in to msn live... saved a push pin.... then when i click on it again... what i have saved is only saved to my collection and not added to the map

will keep trying


----------



## pigcicles (Mar 30, 2007)

test post for push pin

link didn't work


----------



## pigcicles (Mar 30, 2007)

http://www.frappr.com/?a=constellati...id=68720050543


----------



## pigcicles (Mar 30, 2007)

try that link to a different map site... report back if it doesn't work


----------



## bigal (Mar 30, 2007)

AWSOME!!!  Much, MUCH, easier.

Thanks PC!


----------



## bbq bubba (Mar 30, 2007)

that works great pigsicles, gonna be neat to see all the members on the map, great idea!


----------



## meowey (Mar 30, 2007)

Done!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## tonto1117 (Mar 30, 2007)

Also done, I can't seem to add a picture thiugh, maybe it doesn't take animated pics??


----------



## smoked (Mar 30, 2007)

done and done......


----------



## tonto1117 (Mar 30, 2007)

Could the powers that be perhaps make this a sticky so it does not get buried??? Does it make sense to be in the ROLL CALL section???


----------



## bbq bubba (Mar 30, 2007)

Now, i know it's early, but who woulda thought Michigan would have the most pins!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   hope to run into some of u locals this summer!


----------



## tonto1117 (Mar 30, 2007)




----------



## cheech (Mar 30, 2007)

Didn't you know Michigan is the new BBQ head quarters of the world.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Mar 30, 2007)

Click on the link in PC'c post.  When the map comes up click on the "join" button at the top left of the map and then fill out the boxes that let you add your pin, e-mail addy, and photo.


----------



## eddie1976 (Mar 30, 2007)

Got myself signed up on the great state of NJ.  At least there is one more.


----------



## fuzzynavel (Mar 30, 2007)

pinned!
+1 for kansas city


----------



## larry maddock (Mar 30, 2007)

bumpity bump


----------



## vulcan75001 (Mar 30, 2007)

Got it done also


----------



## pigcicles (Mar 31, 2007)

How about our off shore friends? Hawaii, Australia, New Zealand not to mention Canada... I'd like to see some of those pins too.

Link again...

http://www.frappr.com/?a=constellati...id=68720050543 

Keep Smokin


----------



## d10n (Mar 31, 2007)

I've got mine added! Kind of lonely down here in the southwest!


----------



## ultramag (Mar 31, 2007)

Done, neat idea.


----------



## bbqpitstop (Mar 31, 2007)

This is great! I love how you can zoom in and really check out where you all are...If you don't have your address in there, add it, cause it will key in almost down to the block you live on. The ability to scroll everyone's avatar to the left is a nice feature too.

This will give us a chance to do a little Barbecue get together everywhere we go.......don't be surprised if I'm private messaging you all to come out and play at some point.

Going to Chicago in May, where are you windy city barbecue people?


----------



## mikey2gunz (Mar 31, 2007)

just added myself, neat idea.  kinda lonely here in iowa, but hey, at least i'm centrally located!

mike


----------



## keywesmoke (Mar 31, 2007)

I can zoom in to about a mile, then I think the Navy would rather not have anyone get any closer to us...."image not available". Happens on Google Earth too. A bit of sensitive stuff here.


----------



## pigcicles (Apr 1, 2007)

Still gotta wonder where those islanders are!! How about the Canadian smokers? And the folks from down under? Ollie Ollie Oxen Free ...


----------



## cheech (Apr 4, 2007)

She is sure getting populated, let's keep it up


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 4, 2007)

Where's our international folks?


----------



## squeezy (Apr 4, 2007)

Great idea ... and holy smokes! ... it worked for me first try. Hope everyone can sort it out and mark their place.

Love to attend the Gathering .... distance and time won't work for me....

Squeezy


----------



## larry maddock (Apr 5, 2007)

wheres lady j and ben???

missouri has most dots


----------



## Dutch (Apr 5, 2007)

Larry, that is the $64.00 question. I've sent them both a number of PM's and it seems that they both have dropped off the face of the earth.


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Apr 5, 2007)

Just add myself.  Really neat concept...........


----------



## pigcicles (Apr 7, 2007)

Those are "MODOTS"


----------



## pigcicles (Apr 9, 2007)

Glad to see we are now truly international with Canada and Australia pins on the map. There is a 3 way tie as of today for the most pins in a state 7 pins each .. MI, MO, & TX. Thanks for everyone's participation

Keep Smokin


----------



## pigcicles (Apr 12, 2007)

Here's a refresher for all the new people. Give us your push pin on the map. Looks like Tx and MI are on top with 8 each.


----------



## larry maddock (Apr 12, 2007)

either im at the wrong map--
or we need a recount of the most pins...

mine shows  6 mo.
6 tx
5 mi


----------



## bbq bubba (Apr 12, 2007)

That's right, MICHIGAN is the NEW Bbq capital of the world!!!


----------



## pigcicles (Apr 12, 2007)

Zoom in on the map, some dots are very close together.


----------



## larry maddock (Apr 12, 2007)

where is mo hunter????
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





where is 270 longshot????
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





is it turkey season in mo???---and they are busy...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






i suspect fowl play........

there must be hanging chads.....

it must be the new electronic voting machines.....

the world must have gone crazy if a  [full] yankee state can claim to be 
the b b q capital....[not on border of the south]

i am proud for the state of michigans forum members... i salute you.. ..cheech has taught me a thing or two.....
they seem to be in the lead    and beating my missouri..
they are my smoke brothers....

*this just dont sound right....*

***   ***   ***   ***   ***   ****    ***   ***   ***   ***   ***   ***
i am calling all louisianna folks
missouri folks
and texans...
to get up on that map....

where are all the folks from illinois???----[watch out-they are yankees also]

if i have enough sour grapes can d j deb teach me to make wine???


----------



## tonto1117 (Apr 12, 2007)

LOL, might have to have Bud add a dot just to put us over the top!!


----------



## jessie50 (Apr 13, 2007)

I got my pin added but now Deb thinks I stole her pin.


----------



## pigcicles (Apr 13, 2007)

Hmmm Michigan - The BBQ State... yuck!

MI = 9
MO = 8
TX = 7

I don't know if we can count the same house twice, might be grounds to sneak up there and liberate the ol Lang


----------



## bud's bbq (Apr 13, 2007)

Whoa Nelly!!!

I've always been the quiet guy in the corner; just help'in Tonto que some of the best vittals of all time.  But, if I gotta live in this all too cold place, at least give me a dot on the map!


----------



## larry maddock (Apr 13, 2007)

whats with 3 of the pins in michigan???
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





they are listed as annonymus----
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	













thats even worse than hanging chad...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





im only counting 6 mo members with pins..

i thought someone said there was 7....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	










im saving 3 from 1 town---and 2 from 1 computer --for the appeal case..


----------



## gunslinger (Apr 22, 2007)

Finally added myself here.


----------



## bbqpitstop (Apr 23, 2007)

Hmmm, looks like I'm going to have to start soliciting my barbecue buds in New York to get a pin in the map......of course we New Yorkers could qualify as being the state with the "most growth" since I'm sure we were dead last as being known for a population of barbecue aficiendos. As we all know that is changing big time thanks to modern travel and the internet......lol........thanks for all the recipes, Texas, Kansas and North Carolina! And there was of course some influence from Tennesee, Kentucky, etc................I'm never shocked anymore at where the true aficiendos have migrated to, and if you're lucky you can bump into good barbecue damn near anywhere.


----------



## gunslinger (Apr 23, 2007)

Well.........................if that ain't a slap in the face.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




You forgot Missouri. Many will argue that Missouri is the birthplace of BBQ. 
So.................It's you and me, Pardner. High noon, on the dirt road in front of the saloon. Bring your 6-shooter(s)...........and your casket.


----------



## porky (May 4, 2007)

Baldwin, NY, thats on Long Island.

Les


----------



## domn8_ion (May 6, 2007)

I *finally* got myself added. Hopefully I"ll get a picture added soon.


----------



## larry maddock (May 7, 2007)

GO MO.


----------



## domn8_ion (May 7, 2007)

Hey Larry, I hate to tell you this, but I'm in Illinois. My profile tag says "St. Louis Area" I'm actually 1/4 mile EAST of the Mighty Mississippi. But I did claim St. Louis as my home town while I was in the Navy.


----------



## buzzard (May 7, 2007)

i added me.  thought it did not zero in on my exact addy.  its just a little north about 2 miles but straight down from where they have it.

Great idea pig!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kansas city boy (May 10, 2007)

I'm on the board. Seems like there's quite a few around me. Look forward to meetin' ya'll.


----------



## monty (Jul 7, 2007)

Finally got around to putting myself on the map. And as usual, I am misrepresented. The Village I live in is Newark, which does not have a Post Office. So I have a P.O. Box in East Haven which is the next village south of me and on my way to and from work.

In a way it is sort of nice not to exist. I really like the map idea and look forward to seeing more pins in it.

And if you are looking to find me....good luck!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Cheers!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 7, 2007)

we'll just follow the tbs & our noses.


----------



## brennan (Jul 7, 2007)

The push pin map looks a little one sided.  We need more west coast folks.  I'm here representing Port Hueneme (nearish to LA)


----------



## bbqlovinpackerbacker (Jul 7, 2007)

Finally put my pin in the map. Boonesboro was as close to my house as I could get. Just go down the river and around the next curve, and my house is right on the river. Here's a couple pics of the deck, and the back yard. The deck is about 14 feet off the ground, as the river gets up from time to time. We're about 15 miles from downtown Lexington, but it feels like a million.


----------



## brennan (Jul 8, 2007)

looks like you got your own little slice of the amazon right there in KY.  I'm jealous.  I live in the land of town homes, condos, and patio homes.  Back yards are consisted of neighbors.


----------



## jon3000 (Jul 8, 2007)

I just threw mine in Brennen. Three cheers for one more from California!


----------



## salbaje gato (Jul 8, 2007)

San Jose Checkin In   Do You Know The Way   Wildcat,


----------



## crownovercoke (Jul 8, 2007)

Thats cool..  Im on the map...


----------



## ajthepoolman (Jul 8, 2007)

I guess I will have to carry the beautiful town of Topeka all by my self for a while!  Quite a few of us within a couple hours drive of Kansas City.  I could start a flame war by mentioning how it makes perfect sense that the BBQ capital of the world has such a high number of us, but now what good would that do?  :D


----------



## javamaven1 (Jul 9, 2007)

Another Californian put her pin in the map!


----------



## stringcheese paul (Jul 11, 2007)

I put mine up!  Guess I'm the only one in Nebraska so far.


----------



## topsail girl (Jul 11, 2007)

Well the map will not let me put myself at Topsail and Raleigh so I chose Raleigh


----------



## majorlee69 (Jul 11, 2007)

I'm in, thanks.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jul 12, 2007)

The Pushpin Map is now on the SMF...

I imported the html into a forum block and placed it under the active threads on the main page.

Let me know if this causes the page to load too slow and I will put it on its' own page... I may do that anyway.


----------



## brennan (Jul 12, 2007)

Works fine for me.  I think I mentioned that it would be nice to have the map posted up on the active threads page. Not sure though.  Anyhow It's a nice touch!


----------



## flyin'illini (Nov 25, 2007)

Just added myself, too.


----------



## idahobeekeeper (Nov 26, 2007)

Ok, there be a stake in the sand in Idaho now.  Seems I recall there's at least one more member from Idaho...


----------



## tyrroneous (Dec 13, 2007)

Just added myself to the map.  

As popular as good Q is down here in Mississippi, I'm surprised I'm the only representative!


----------



## squeezy (Dec 14, 2007)

Perhaps you are the only one with a computer!


----------



## tyrroneous (Dec 14, 2007)

That thought did cross my mind!!


----------



## gooose53 (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm on the map


----------



## crockadale (Jan 9, 2008)

Finally got it...I'm on the map.


----------



## nh3b's (Feb 24, 2008)

New Hampster in da howwwwwwse!!


----------



## fred420 (Feb 24, 2008)

buffalo n.y. on the map.brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr its cold here....


----------



## travcoman45 (Feb 24, 2008)

OK, I'm on the map, now that I know about it!


----------



## grogger27 (Mar 17, 2008)

Grogger27 on the map. If you're in the area, stop on by for a cold brew and some hot grub!


----------



## walking dude (Mar 17, 2008)

i have put my position on the map..........but i will be go to heck, if i can find the map again


----------



## pigcicles (Mar 17, 2008)

It's on the first post ...


http://www.frappr.com/?a=constellati...id=68720050543


----------



## smok'n steve (Mar 17, 2008)

Me too:-)  I think!


----------



## jpaul (Apr 25, 2008)

Peace River, Alberta on the map.


----------



## davidmcg (Apr 25, 2008)

Well I am on the map, but not in the right place.  They stuck me off the coast of Africa.  I tried the move link but it don't work.  I think somebody is toying with the settings so all of us from the BBQ capital can't get it done.  We all know Kansas is the BBQ capital.  Memphis is a close second, I will give them that.


----------



## allen (Apr 25, 2008)

I Can't believe it I am theee only one from Sioux City, Ia, I'm lonely


----------



## cinnamonkc (Apr 25, 2008)

I'm in!!  :0-)


----------



## davidmcg (Apr 26, 2008)

Well I finally got my pushpin moved to the closest city, which is 5 miles away.  I guess it doesn't like addresses in a rural area.  But anyhow, thats another pin for Kansas.


----------



## smoke_chef (Jun 9, 2008)

I just added my pin. What a great idea! I know there are more memebers than pins. Come on ya'll... Where is everyone??


----------



## jtribout (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm in. Very Cool. Looks like one hell of a party!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1894 (Jun 9, 2008)

Not sure if it has changed in the last year or so , but the last time I put a pin in a frapper map it bound up my computer tighter than a judge at a cheese convention,  with spam , tracking cookies and some stuff that I couldn't get rid of and my spyware software couldn't even figger out


----------



## jond (Aug 9, 2008)

Windsor, UK on the map... looks like i'm the only one in the UK so far :)


----------



## smokedcaveman (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm on.

Gainesville, Texas


----------



## crusty ol salt (Aug 25, 2008)

That is too cool


----------



## camet5 (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm on there!


----------



## chef_boy812 (Sep 24, 2008)

Hey I in there now!
That is one of the coolest things, It really give you a sence of who is where, so when I plan my next vacation, I can drop in somewhere for a smokey meal.

Seriously........seriously man!


----------



## dono (Sep 24, 2008)

took me a couple minutes to figure it out but I'm on there now


----------



## brandsbay (Sep 24, 2008)

Thats real cool   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Now theres a dot in England


----------



## mgwerks (Sep 25, 2008)

I finally go on the map!


----------



## uncle-honky (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm there...really cool deal


----------



## the dude abides (Mar 18, 2009)

Got another Iowan on there!  Sorry my photo on there is different than my Avatar on here.  Didn't have "the dude" photo at work


----------



## allen (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm in,and enjoyin it


----------



## bw0529 (Mar 18, 2009)

Maine is on again. took a few trys but got it. thanks


----------



## rickw (Mar 19, 2009)

One more from IL


----------



## rivet (Mar 19, 2009)

This was a great idea!! Wow, what a collection of folks we have here~ gald to be part of it!


----------



## mcmelik (May 12, 2009)

That is neat. Didn't take to much to figure it out even for someone like me


----------



## smokingscooby (May 12, 2009)

Ditto!                                         .


----------



## tom in nc (Dec 26, 2009)

Added Mebane, North Carolina.  It's pretty cool to see where everyone is from.


----------



## joelowry (Dec 30, 2010)

the link take me to nothing. i live in boston, ma btw.


----------



## pigcicles (Jan 1, 2011)

joelowry said:


> the link take me to nothing. i live in boston, ma btw.


Look at THIIS article updated by Jeff - might help ya some buster


----------



## dale5351 (Jan 1, 2011)

PigCicles said:


> joelowry said:
> 
> 
> > the link take me to nothing. i live in boston, ma btw.
> ...


Nope -- that link gives an error also, and other posts on the thread say the same.

It would be neat if it could be resurrected.


----------



## joelowry (Jan 3, 2011)

thanks but that link is no good either it seems like a lot of people are having same problem too bad it's a cool idea


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jan 3, 2011)

That was a cool feature of our forum a few years back.. apparently Frappr.com who hosted the pushpin maps is no more.

If anyone knows of another option, I will be happy to look into getting it setup on this forum.


----------



## pigcicles (Jan 4, 2011)

I don't know anything about it but have you looked at

http://www.bravenet.com/webtools/guestmap/


----------



## cliffcarter (Jan 8, 2011)

TulsaJeff said:


> That was a cool feature of our forum a few years back.. apparently Frappr.com who hosted the pushpin maps is no more.
> 
> If anyone knows of another option, I will be happy to look into getting it setup on this forum.


Here you go-

http://www.zeemaps.com/


----------



## tiki guy (Oct 12, 2011)

*  Just says "FAPPER"...............I would love to see it , please let me know what I'm doing Wong *


----------



## missed-em (Jan 15, 2012)

^x2


----------



## forkin pork (Feb 4, 2012)

I give up! I can find this map anywhere. I clicked on the link and it just takes me to a Frappr search engine that's it. I can't find the map


----------



## mdboatbum (Feb 4, 2012)

That old pushpin map is no longer supported. I made this one a while back on Google maps. It's pretty easy and likely will stay up, as it's directly on Google. I think there are 70 some of us on there so far. It's a lot easier to see where everyone is if you click on "map" instead of "satellite" or "hybrid" in the upper right.


----------



## sprky (Feb 4, 2012)

I added my pin to the map


----------



## bama bbq (Feb 4, 2012)

Added my pin near Rocket City.


----------



## telman2 (Feb 17, 2012)

It took a bit but I finally figured out how to add myself to the map. Being technically challenged is the curse of old age.


----------



## telman2 (Feb 17, 2012)

It took a bit but I finally figured out how to add myself to the map. Being technically challenged is the curse of old age.


----------



## mneeley490 (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm there too. Looks like the PNW is nicely represented.


----------



## duanes (Feb 20, 2012)

And another one pops up in North Carolina!


----------



## jjwdiver (Feb 21, 2012)

got mine on the google map...I look so lonely!


----------



## dragonmaster194 (Jul 2, 2012)

Hello, added myself to the google map, I'm the only one in Wyoming!  Steve


----------



## junkcollector (Oct 15, 2012)

finally found got myself added too.


----------



## bill richardson (Oct 15, 2012)

Added, Looks like 4 or more here in northern OHIO.......


----------



## frosty (Oct 15, 2012)

Added myself!!!  I admit, I appear better from a distance.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm pinned

OUCH


----------



## roadkill cafe (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm now present and accounted for.


----------



## brdprey (Oct 15, 2012)

im in


----------



## thoseguys26 (Oct 16, 2012)

I didn't take the time to read thru all the pages but can we update a link and if this is still going on? thanks


----------



## roadkill cafe (Oct 16, 2012)

Mdboatbum said:


> That old pushpin map is no longer supported. I made this one a while back on Google maps. It's pretty easy and likely will stay up, as it's directly on Google. I think there are 70 some of us on there so far. It's a lot easier to see where everyone is if you click on "map" instead of "satellite" or "hybrid" in the upper right.


Here ya go....


----------



## ptcruiserguy (Oct 16, 2012)

Okay added myself to the map this morning..... took a while to find out where I was

everything looks different from up there... lol

Mike


----------



## missed-em (Oct 16, 2012)

OK, I'm in, not many from s central IL.


----------



## jwbtulsa (Oct 16, 2012)

OK. I'm in. Surprised there are not more Okies here given the roots of SMF


----------



## jammo (Dec 7, 2012)

I was on the old map but so far have not found how to add to this one. Any help someone?


----------



## mdboatbum (Dec 7, 2012)

Weird, it doesn't seem to be working. Not sure what's going on.


----------



## ssfantasea (Dec 13, 2012)

I love that quote!


----------



## mdboatbum (Dec 13, 2012)

I love that boat!! Cheoy Lee?


----------



## ssfantasea (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm a smoker not an IT tech.  Can't get there from here.  Help!

ssfantasea


----------



## ssfantasea (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanx, Explorer 45' Stan Huntingford.  29 made, 27 left.


----------



## ssfantasea (Dec 13, 2012)

I must be stupid or something.  I got to the google map sight, found muyself, bur cannot figure out how to mark it.DUHHH

ssfantasea


----------



## mdboatbum (Dec 13, 2012)

Nope, it's not you. Used to be you just clicked on the map and it would ask you what marker you wanted to place. Won't do it anymore for some reason.


----------



## ssfantasea (Dec 15, 2012)

That bums me down.  Well, at least it's not me.

Also another good quote.  I will have to remember that.

(Yeah right.... I can't even remember where I put my keys.)

ssfantasea


----------



## ssfantasea (Dec 15, 2012)

Wha kind of boat do you have?

ssfantasea


----------



## mdboatbum (Dec 15, 2012)

That's a really pretty boat.

At the moment I have a little orphaned Catalina 22 a buddy and I got for free from a lady moving out west. It had sat for a number of years and was full of rain water, but is in pretty decent shape. It started out as a one day project, that has morphed into a "One day......" project. As in, we'll get to it one day....

Only major item really left is to install a new keel cable. Easy enough, but it requires lifting the boat about a foot off the trailer. Again, easy enough, just one of those things that keeps getting put on the back burner.

When I coined the name "Mdboatbum", I was living aboard an old tub of a Columbia 8.3 meter. Great boat, which I got rid of in favor of a Columbia 9.6 meter. Another great boat, but we didn't "click". Always regretted getting rid of the 8.3, and it's predecessor, my very first sailboat, a Columbia 8.7.

I've since moved ashore, but spring and sailing weather is just around the corner and distant shores are calling. As soon as i get to that damn keel cable. And the wiring. and re-sewing the mainsail cover. And the new impeller for the outboard. And new bearings and tires for the trailer. And the......oh well, I'll get to it one day....


----------



## ssfantasea (Dec 17, 2012)

I understand!  I went to the boat yard one weekend for a month!


----------



## ssfantasea (Dec 17, 2012)

Anyway ..... back to the freakin map.  How does one work the push pin part of the map?


----------



## sqwib (Dec 17, 2012)

ssfantasea said:


> Anyway ..... back to the freakin map.  How does one work the push pin part of the map?


I think you need the map set up as Collaborators,

So you need to invite collaborators via email.

I've been playing around with one today.

zomed out

https://maps.google.com/maps/ms?msi...956142,262.792969&iwloc=0004d10fa73d3f508a07e

zoomed in

https://maps.google.com/maps/ms?msi...0.001228,0.002005&iwloc=0004d10fa73d3f508a07e


----------



## mdboatbum (Dec 17, 2012)

OK, I fixed it. Basically just had to go into the admin page and refresh it. It should work fine now.


----------



## ssfantasea (Dec 20, 2012)

Yea!  I got it!  I'm on the map!  Thank you ever so much.


----------



## pellet (Dec 20, 2012)

Site says its broken, cant even see the map


----------



## mdboatbum (Dec 20, 2012)

http://www.mapservices.org/myguestmap/map/MDBoatbum

That one? I just checked and it works fine from here. The old one form years back is dead, but this one should be fine.


----------



## s2k9k (Dec 20, 2012)

Mdboatbum said:


> http://www.mapservices.org/myguestmap/map/MDBoatbum
> 
> That one? I just checked and it works fine from here. The old one form years back is dead, but this one should be fine.


I don't think it will let you add new markers, or did I just forget how to do it?


----------



## mdboatbum (Dec 20, 2012)

Ok, it should be working again.


----------

